# 17 Acres and Nice House in KY, 109k



## twomeal (Dec 3, 2010)

We are selling our house. Here is the listing (it's priced wrong there, we are asking 109): NICE LITTLE HOBBY FARM.....SUPER PRICE!

Lots of pics on there. Hope someone is interested.


----------



## powerdam1953 (Aug 9, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## Stiffchick (Jul 18, 2012)

It is beautiful! I love the rolling hills.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

That's a beautiful property.


----------



## twomeal (Dec 3, 2010)

Thank you all, we love it. Wish we didn't have to let go of it.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

can't imagine letting go of something like that! best of luck to you


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Beautiful property and home, hope it sells for you, and wish you the best wherever you are led to move!


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh, that is so sad  I remember a few months ago all the struggles you were having dealing with the renovations. I hope this next move brings you some peace   

Wishing I was in a position to flip my AZ place for yours right about now... UGH the pretty hillsides and hard woods!!


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

What am I missing here? When I click the link it takes me to the general listings only. How do I find the right listing?


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

United country kills their links all the time, I had to search for it,but found easily. NICE LITTLE HOBBY FARM.....SUPER PRICE!


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Dusky Beauty said:


> United country kills their links all the time, I had to search for it,but found easily. NICE LITTLE HOBBY FARM.....SUPER PRICE!


TY It is a very cute place. Love the bathroom, nice job


----------



## twomeal (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks, everyone!

I love HT.


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

It's beautiful.

In case the link gets killed again, it's Listing #: 16046-08079. You might want to add that to the OP, if you can still edit it.


----------



## twomeal (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks, Narshalla. I can't figure out how to edit :/


----------

